

Building Hypermedia APIs – Links and Forms in JSON - lucas_dohmen
https://www.arangodb.com/2014/11/26/building-hypermedia-api-json

======
whereismypw
BTW - Does anybody know a Javascript REST module for proper support for json
hal links?

